# Dry skin.



## Molly Kathleen Walsh (Jul 19, 2016)

When I went to go pick my puppy up 3 weeks ago, the mani got him from had doused him in axe body spray, I mean literally covered him. It smelled so strong I HAD to give him a bath because the smell was so unbearable. Now unfortunately he has extremely dry skin, biting and itching ALOT and I have no idea what to do, I took him to the groomers and they gave me an aloe spray to spray on him twice a week. Is there anything else I can do to hydrate his skin?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You need to treat his skin internally. Has he been to a vet? Fleas? Allergy? how much water does he drink? What are you feeding him?

There is no overnight fix. Treat the biting and itching as a symptom. Maybe the vet can give him something for relief. In the meantime, provide good food and supplements such as fish oil, vitamin e, coconut oil. There is a product called Missing Link. Has flax and a ton of b vitamins in it. Works great for my female. Gives my male very soft stool. But not expensive so you can try it. And water!!! The best way to hydrate skin is just simply proper hydration.


----------



## Molly Kathleen Walsh (Jul 19, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> You need to treat his skin internally. Has he been to a vet? Fleas? Allergy? how much water does he drink? What are you feeding him?
> 
> There is no overnight fix. Treat the biting and itching as a symptom. Maybe the vet can give him something for relief. In the meantime, provide good food and supplements such as fish oil, vitamin e, coconut oil. There is a product called Missing Link. Has flax and a ton of b vitamins in it. Works great for my female. Gives my male very soft stool. But not expensive so you can try it. And water!!! The best way to hydrate skin is just simply proper hydration.



He's been to the vet, and drinks lots of water, no fleas, just dry skin! I'll try the fish oil and coconut oil and the missing link. Thank you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What food are you feeding him? I give my dogs honey as well. Raw honey from a local beekeeper


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Missing Link is predominantly flax.
flax is the last thing that you want to give an itchy dog.

Many dogs do have a sensitivity to flax. The omega 3 content is unstable -- flax denatures almost immediately into a pro-inflammatory omega 6 . Flax is most likely GMO.

Axe body spray ? Over powering , 

here are your ingredients QUICK ANSWER
According to CVS's online description of AXE Body Spray, the ingredients in this product are alcohol, butane, hydrofluorocarbon 152A, fragrance, and polyaminopropyl biguanide sterate , and , Unilever advises that the product should be used only as directed. The U.S. Department of Health and Human Services warns that overexposure of skin to this product may cause redness and advises discontinuing use of the product should a rash or irritation occur.

--- a little butane to light your fire? 

Raising a Stink About the Dangers of Body Sprays - Eluxe Magazine 

so you may very well have some contact irritation. 

To get rid of the irritating residue , get a little tub so that you can have your pup stand in water that has common , everyday baking soda, a strong "tea" that you have made using a few bags of herbal chamomile tea, and some drops of calenula oil . 

If you want to use aloe products use plain , natural , aloe gel and massage into the skin.

Your dog's itching may be a reaction to the vaccinations that he was given.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm just a rookie but after reading some explanations on petfoodadvisor.com I targeted food containing Menhaden fish. It has done a world of good for my females itching. It's a part of the protein source and I am very pleased with the results.

Rachael Ray - grocery store brand grain free Salmon % sweet potato has Menhaden. Cost is about 2.00 per pound dry.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"He does not recommend the use of flaxseed oil, which is often popular with vegetarian clients looking to avoid animal products. He cautions that Omega-3s and omega-6s from non-animal sources such as flaxseed oil are poorly utilized by dogs."

That is a quote from Dr Bousaid in an article in Whole Dog Journal .

If flax has any benefit it would be from the lignans . Even there , better choices would be sesame , pumpkin and especially sunflower seeds - all oil rich . 

Lignans are pre-biotic , food which the probiotic bacteria use .


----------



## milaneechan (Dec 29, 2015)

It could be allergies. My puppy was itching and biting and had extremely dry skin for months (and loose stool), and it turned out to be allergies. We went through several food changes and taking ingredients out of his diet, and in the end, it turned out to be chicken and wheat (probably grains in general).

My vet never suggested allergies as a possible cause for the dandruff, dry skin, and loose stool. He prescribed my pup antibiotics twice, and never once mentioned allergies. I had to figure it out on my own based of research and other dog owners experiences. I am definitely going to be changing vets once my dogs next check up is up.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

antibiotics for allergies ?

we live in a post-antibiotic age because antibiotics have been over prescribed and misused 

the dog's microbiome is going to have to be repaired. PRO not anti BIOTICS are the answer .


----------



## milaneechan (Dec 29, 2015)

carmspack said:


> antibiotics for allergies ?
> 
> we live in a post-antibiotic age because antibiotics have been over prescribed and misused
> 
> the dog's microbiome is going to have to be repaired. PRO not anti BIOTICS are the answer .


The vet prescribed the antibiotics for his diarrhea and loose stool, not allergies. He never suggested (or considered) that his poop problems were a result of allergies. I had to figure out the allergy thing for myself, unfortunately not until after two rounds of antibiotics, which I read can be harmful to puppies. But at the time, I was thinking "who am I to question a professional?" Well, now I am questioning, and changing vets. 

This vet is also adamant about neutering at 6 months, and they completely dismissed me when I told them I was waiting bc I've read it's harmful to neuter before they are done growing, especially for the large breeds prone to hip dysplasia. I am still getting letters saying "your dog is overdue for his neutering"...No. No he is not. >.>


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

but here is the vicious circle ,
your vet's idea "The vet prescribed the antibiotics for his diarrhea and loose stool, not allergies" contribute to the creation of allergies by displacing beneficial bacteria .
The very same result without unwanted side-effects could have been achieved by giving the dog PRObiotics.
I would look for one that includes L rhamnosus --- .

neutering before ALL the growth has finished creates so many problems including disproportionate limb length 

Early Spay Neuter: 3 Reasons To Reconsider 

everyone should read this -- if you need incentive to open the link consider "A team of researchers led by Dr. Benjamin L. Hart at the University of California, Davis has completed the most detailed study performed to date "

continue reading here 
AKC Canine Health Foundation 

Health Issues Linked to Spaying and Neutering Dogs


----------



## Jupiter_0203 (May 5, 2016)

Molly Kathleen Walsh said:


> When I went to go pick my puppy up 3 weeks ago, the mani got him from had doused him in axe body spray, I mean literally covered him. It smelled so strong I HAD to give him a bath because the smell was so unbearable. Now unfortunately he has extremely dry skin, biting and itching ALOT and I have no idea what to do, I took him to the groomers and they gave me an aloe spray to spray on him twice a week. Is there anything else I can do to hydrate his skin?


 @Molly Kathleen Walsh, the best tried and tested medicine for dry skin is Organic Coconut oil. It actually helps the skin to heal itself. My puppy had bad itchy dry skin 3 months back due winter and the heating system. I kept applying Coconut oil once in 2 days and the problem was gone after a few applications. Also it's absolutely perfect for the dogs to lick it too.

Also recently Jupiter had a bug bit which she bit and was totally red, I applied a mixture of aloe and coconut oil everyday for a week and voila that area healed on it own (of course I waited 5 mins for the skin to absorb the application and didn't let her lick). Hope this helps. Also I have read that giving Coconut water or grated is also good for dogs, it helps treating the condition internally too. Hope this helps.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Fish "oil" as a supplement can be "toxic" it accumulated in the fat cells of the body. If it comes from the "vet" use as directed and your fine but it you look at the bottle, you'll also see it list vit "E" as an indigrent .."Dogs" need Vit E to actually be able to utilize "fish oil" in "supplement" form. Food grade Coconnut oil works just as well, you can feed it to the dog and use it on his skin also ... mostly ... keep him out of the sun if you do that. 

And yes fish oil in foods and stuff should be fine but also lots of baths with "shampoos" that "nutriture" the puppies skin is the way to go. 


http://ironhidekennels.blogspot.com/2014/01/spice-of-life-coconut-oil.html


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Fish "oil" as a supplement can be "toxic" it accumulated in the fat cells of the body. If it comes from the "vet" use as directed and your fine but it you look at the bottle, you'll also see it list vit "E" as an indigrent .."Dogs" need Vit E to actually be able to utilize "fish oil" in "supplement" form. Food grade Coconnut oil works just as well, you can feed it to the dog and use it on his skin also ... mostly ... keep him out of the sun if you do that.
> 
> And yes fish oil in foods and stuff should be fine but also lots of baths with "shampoos" that "nutriture" the puppies skin is the way to go.
> 
> ...


 Fish oil is not toxic - as any oil it is a high energy source . You may be thinking of
COD LIVER oil which is different from the oil derived from pressing the flesh of fatty fish to extract the oil . (best case scenario because not all fish oil is created equal!!!!!) 
The vitamin A in the cod liver oil is accumulative and can build to toxic levels.

Vitamin E as an ingredient is usually just alpha tocopherol which is not technically vitamin e, and is synthetic and so has no real value . 
The idea is to cover any rancidity or compromise in the fish oil --- but again not all fish oil is created equal. It goes to processing and quality.

Bathing can rob the skin of its protective mantle -- the skin having its own microbiome .


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

carmspack said:


> Fish oil is not toxic - as any oil it is a high energy source . You may be thinking of
> COD LIVER oil which is different from the oil derived from pressing the flesh of fatty fish to extract the oil . (best case scenario because not all fish oil is created equal!!!!!)
> The vitamin A in the cod liver oil is accumulative and can build to toxic levels.
> 
> ...


 Oh by and large I over spoke to some degree??

Still the Vitamin E in Fish Capsules ... from the Vet ... Rocky has 60 capsules and they have 75 iu of Vitamin E in them ... I have a bottle of 400, Fish oil capsules for myself, and they have no Vitamin E in them. If 60 capsules need Vit E to keep them from going "rancid??" I would think that 400 capsules would certainly need it ... so it's "not" there for that.  

Fish Oil And Omega-3 For Dogs: Safe Or Not? - Dogs Naturally Magazine

And the frequent bathing thing?? Well you don't use harsh soaps or shampoos for frequent bathings to remove allergens and such from the fur and skin. You want to feed and nourish the skin and fur. I was a one bath a year (if required) dog owner ... but "Rocky's" allergy and scratching and annual kenalog Shots (which I did not like to do) became too much. I don't like giving him those shots. I found a solution posted on "BoxerForum" very long article ... I lost track of it. 

But in essence, it was back to basics ... "frequent weekly baths'" with a *"Leave On Residual Solution"* to help wash off allergens and nurture the skin and fur.


----------



## TiaMarie (Aug 7, 2016)

My pup has itchy flaky skin, I think because he had to do an antibiotic wash from the vet for 3 weeks (1x a week) and since then he's been itchy. I've been hesitant about the fish oil, but I gave him a capsule today, mostly been giving him a rub down in coconut oil and letting him lick about a teaspoon. I would prefer to just feed him coconut oil and apply it to his coat, but I'm not sure how much he needs weekly? Daily?


----------

